# my first baby ever!



## BLACKWATER FARMS (May 22, 2008)

very pleased to announce that we have had our first foal (ever)

and we have a healthy BOUNCING baby boy!





sire is Michigan's Deleware Dan

dam is Redrock Bullseye Sparke

Dr. Linda K. Fung

Blackwater Farms, USA & Prairie de la Sommerau, FRANCE

Home of Champion Belgian Tervuren, World Grand Champion American Miniature Horses & American Shetland Ponies


----------



## minie812 (May 22, 2008)

Alright...but we need pics? Hope all is well...but I need a foal fix, PLEASE!


----------



## BLACKWATER FARMS (May 22, 2008)

minie812 said:


> Alright...but we need pics? Hope all is well...but I need a foal fix, PLEASE!


will post some on Monday--it's raining again here in Michigan--what a surprise!lol

Linda

Blackwater Farms, USA & Prairie de la Sommerau, FRANCE


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (May 23, 2008)

Congrats on your colt! Looking forward to seeing pictures.

AND since he is a Michiganian, he's tough and can handle a little rain.





(Former Michiganian)


----------



## hairicane (May 29, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------

